# First time breeder needing advice..



## payntedpirate (10 mo ago)

Hi! So my family is thinking about breeding our Quarter Horse mare. We saw several very nice stallions today that we would consider. There are currently three votes. I want to breed the mare to a really nice Quarter Horse stallion. He compliments her well, and I feel like the cross would work well for what we would end up training the foal for. He was very calm and attentive throughout his presentation. He had the kind of disposition that I would love to see in a foal. The next option is a Gypsy Vanner stallion. He is not much taller than our mare, although he is quite a bit thicker. He was very excited and jumpy throughout his presentation, and his overall disposition is something that I personally would not want. The third option is a Fresian stallion. Personally, I am shying away from that option. The stallion is absolutely beautiful, and I could not see anything wrong with him, but I feel like the Fresian is a breed that is better if it remains pure. He was very well behaved throughout his presentation, and I was extremely impressed.
I would really like to hear thoughts from people who know more about this than I do. I am the most experienced horse person in my family, and I have been around horses for years, but, like I said before, I have never bred them. I do not know if the stallions disposition would make a difference in the foal or not. Another thing, is the mare is an older (somewhere in the 13 to 15 year old range) maiden mare. We haven't had her for very long, but she is super sweet and has so far been sound and healthy.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Your first step is a repro exam. Know that with a maiden the older they are the risks increase as well as the likelihood that it'll take multiple tries and possibly intervention beyond the service you choose to get her in foal. That said breeding for the first time you need to look at your goals, your mare's conformation and what your mare has accomplished. Then you need to find a stallion that compliments her, has an ability for the discipline you are interested in and has sired those that are competing and winning in that discipline. You want to see the foals or pictures of past foals, especially those out of mare's similar to yours to get an idea of what he puts on the ground. Breeding is a crapshoot. Cross breeding more so as you don't get a happy medium. Genes don't work that way. If you want to cross I'd say go with a nice Arabian that has what you are looking for and is prepotent for those traits. Your best bet for getting what you want is going with something already on the ground or buying in utero a foal from an established cross that has produced what you are wanting.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, a stallion's disposition can be passed on easily. Just like kids can have a disposition more like their mom, dad or a mixture of both. 

Friesians have a lot of genetic problems they can pass on, including dwarfism. 

The goals for breeding to a Quarter Horse (usability) sound the best. Not sure what you are looking for in the other crosses...hair? 
Both of the somewhat "fad" breeds often are very difficult to fit saddles to.
Friesian crosses very rarely have the flashy looks of their Friesian parents. 

You can google images of both crosses and see what they tend to look like. In my opinion, QH/Vanner crosses look like skinny Vanners or chunky QHs and they usually have a lot less hair than purebreds.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I feel that people should breed because they have a passion. They've studied the bloodlines in and out, performance records and have a goal in mind for their future foals. They strive to breed the best individuals they can.

So, I would say, what is your goal? 

Those three stallions are all very different. And while picking a stallion that is worthy of your mare is important, she is just as, if not more important in regards to breeding decisions.

I've heard it said that the mare will contribute more to the foal's outcome than the stallion. And indeed, in my experience, most of the foals born on my farm heavily favored their dams. Some stallions are known for their prepotency and ability to stamp their get, however. 

Friesian stallions* should* be approved by the KFPS to breed. This means they have gone through stringent testing for health (hydrocephalus, dwarfism, inbreeding coefficients etc.), performance (in driving and riding) and conformation. The KFPS keeps records on that stallion for his life and make note of his offspring and if he is a positive influence to the Friesian breed. His foals will be evaluated just before weaning and then later at 3-4 under saddle and driving. In my opinion, there are enough Friesian crosses out there.

Since you aren't sure of your mare's exact age, she could be older still. Older, maiden mares are more difficult to get in foal, and costs are associated with that.

Breeding is also a risky venture, you could lose your mare, your foal or both. 

It would be very beneficial to you to find a breeding mentor, a breeding farm or even shadow at an equine veterinary clinic to get some first hand experience with breeding and foaling out.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Why are you breeding a horse you just bought? How has that horse proven herself in any way?

I feel like a horse needs to prove themselves. That means they ride well, go to events, or have done something other than look pretty in the field. 

Quarter horses are the most common breed in America and have several genetic diseases. You need to test the mare and stallion and both need to be negative on a 5 panel genetic test. 

What are your plans for the foal? Do you want to register the foal, as that will influence what stallion you pick. 

Pictures of your mare would be helpful. 

Have you ridden a Friesian? As if you want to cross with a Friesian, you should probably ride one first. Have you ridden a Gypsy? 

Aztecas are a nice cross to consider and the foal might be registered. You may want to consider buying, rather than breeding.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I very much agree your first stop is the vet. Get a good repro exam done. Do your horse keeping before you even think of taking her to a stallion.
And all that aside, has this mare done anything? Is she even rideable? Is she registered? How old is she? 

You absolutely must have a 5 panel done on her. Not only for the sake of the resulting foal, but it's required by AQHA. Without that, your foal is not registerable. And the same for the stallion. Does he have a 5 panel? Have you checked the results? You can save yourself a lot of heartache and trouble if you check into what is what on that front.

Life would be so simple if one said "I want my mare in foal" and it actually happened. But, 50 years ago, there was 15% of the mares that would not settle. Today, there is still 15% of the mares that won't settle. And then there are mares that will eventually settle, but only after mega bucks of vet work is done. Think about what you are letting yourself in for before you take her to the stallion.

Next stallions. Yes, by all means the sire plays a big part of the foal. Choose wisely. DO NOT be blinded by color. That is the frosting on the cake, not the cake itself. Has the stallion done anything? Has he sired anything that has done anything? Why breed to a "pig in a poke" when there are sooooo many excellent stallions with records to choose from?

As to crossbreeding to another breed. I would not. 
But if you are considering this, then consider this. Is there a market for such a foal? I live in QH country. A crossbred using the breeds you mentioned would not have much of a market here. And if there isn't any market, why breed to fill a canner market? Easy to do, but also very easy to regret.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Others touched on reproduction exams and the important steps before even getting to the breeding point.

As for breed itself - I absolutely would not breed to a Gypsy Vanner or Friesian, IMO. Cross-breeding doesn't guarantee a perfect cross. You could get a conformational train wreck as a result. Friesians and Gypsy Vanners were bred to be carriage horses (but of course you see these horses in all disciplines now, but they do excel in what they were specifically bred for). The goal is to have a horse that looks like one fluid-bodied horse, not two people in a horse costume. All three breeds are great breeds separately, but cross-breeding can be a shot in the dark.

I'm not seeing what you want the foal to be bred specifically for, but you should consider what you want to do with the eventual foal (and resale ability, in case you cannot keep it forever). Horses are selling for high-dollar in my area right now, but prices are increasing everywhere and there may be a time where people have to sell their horses in order to survive financially. Would a papered full-AQHA have better resale value in your area, or a cross?

Lots of things to consider when thinking of breeding a horse... Reproductive health, access to reproductive specialists (and the $$$ to pay for all of the vet visits), live cover vs cooled semen vs frozen semen, stud choice... And that's not even considering once the foal is born. Is your current facility set up for a mare-in-foal and a foal on the ground? 

My advice: very carefully consider all outcomes before putting your mare in foal.


----------

